
Mali President Keita Arrested by Mutinying Soldiers - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/08/18/world/africa/18reuters-mali-security-arrest.html
======
baybal2
This was fast! I only heard the news of a mutiny on a single base this
morning.

------
ejanus
Poor soul, but resigning later is good for the nation

